# Wife's No1 Priority



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am just looking for some view on woman how they treat there husband when for example he comes home after a hard days work. If you have things to do some important some not do you care to the needs of husband first of do your other important tasks first then make hubby dinner or have sex if he really wants it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

you are bravehearted


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow.

First....how old are you and do you have children?


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

Are you assuming that I've been home all day? What if we both had a hard day's work? 

To be honest....he likes to unwind when he gets home, so that's fine. Then I take care of whatever needs are most important in my family. He, in turn, does the same thing for me.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok. First thing I give him a kiss.
Give him something to eat lunch, or dinner. I cook everyday breakfast, lunch, dinner for him.
After he eats he likes to sit down for a while and watches Tv, I stay next to him, and give him a massage, or something more if he wants it. Are these enough for you braveheart?


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

OK, OK....I get up at 4am every morning. Get dressed in my poka-dot dress, fix my hair in it's usual beehive hair-doo, make sure my make up is done. I put on my ruffled apron. Then I prepare breakfast for my husband. You know, the usual stuff, pancakes, bacon, sausage, eggs, hashbrowns, toast, fresh squeezed orange juice. My husband comes to the table where I have the newspaper waiting for him, and I serve him breakfast. While he is eating, I clean the oven, fridge, rearrange the cupboards so all the can labels are facing forward. Then, after he is done eating, I pick up his dishes and dutifully follow him to the door and eagerly await my kiss goodbye.

The rest of the day is spent scrubbing, scouring, vacuuming, washing, waxing, dusting, folding. Although this is easy work, I do take a break to go to the butcher shop and get some meat for dinner. I make a loaf of bread from scratch. I pick up the children from school and help them with their homework. The older son's friend, Eddie Haskle, stops by. I don't think I like him very much, but he's very polite.

I check the clock and start dinner to it will be ready exactly 15 minutes after my husband gets home. I set the table and call the boys down for dinner. This is my favorite part of the day because I actually get to eat at the table, although I do have to get up periodically to serve the family.

After dinner, I rub my husband's feet while he watches the news or wrestling, periodically running to the kitchen to get hubby a fresh beer. The boys come downstairs to get their nightly pat on the head from their father before bed, and while they are doing that, I run a bath for hubby. The boys scamper upstairs. 

I lay my husband's pajamas out on the bed, go in and bathe my husband. Then I put on my flannel nightgown and if my husband wants sex, he mounts me while I dutifully lay there. 

How's that?


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrs.doc (Mar 31, 2010)

LMFAO scarlet blue. First of all I would say that a wifes first priority depends on the situation. If there are children involved then THEIR needs come first, if not then it depends on whether the wife works outside the home or not and how much she has to do in a day. I will have dinner started at the very least if I'm off that day after taking care of our daughter and the household duties all day long. I do not feel as if the husbands needs are more important than the childs or the wife's. The husband should be just as concerned with the childs needs and the wife's needs as he wants the wife to be with his needs. We don't live in the dark ages so the idea that women are just there for the men's needs is absurd. Marriage is give and take and a partnership which means both partners have to work at it.


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Um...whats the question? JK

It totally depends on the situation. Why is this an issue? Need some back story...are you guys having a fight over this?


----------



## Nicky* (Mar 13, 2010)

:rofl: Scarletblue, that was hilarious!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh, SB, but you forgot the part about greeting him at the door with a kiss and a drink, having already straightened the house, shooed the kids into quiet activities, and freshening your make up--oh, and the blow job before he decides if he wants sex with you. 

OP, not sure what you expected, but guessing that this wasn't it! What's the real issue?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Fresh squeezed orange juice and blowjobs? 

Sign. Me. Up.


----------



## Eraz2010 (Apr 1, 2010)

Scarletblue...you might want to consider ironing the newspaper before breakfast so he doesn't get the ink on his fingers. Details, the devils in the details.


----------



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

scarletblue said:


> Are you assuming that I've been home all day? What if we both had a hard day's work?
> 
> To be honest....he likes to unwind when he gets home, so that's fine. Then I take care of whatever needs are most important in my family. He, in turn, does the same thing for me.


I am just saying overall even if both of you work and hardly see each other a lot except dinner and bed from Mon-Fri and then at weekends and holidays? 



Deb* said:


> Ok. First thing I give him a kiss.
> Give him something to eat lunch, or dinner. I cook everyday breakfast, lunch, dinner for him.
> After he eats he likes to sit down for a while and watches Tv, I stay next to him, and give him a massage, or something more if he wants it. Are these enough for you braveheart?


Does your hubby ask for dinner, lunch or do you automatically give it to him as expected? 



scarletblue said:


> OK, OK....I get up at 4am every morning. Get dressed in my poka-dot dress, fix my hair in it's usual beehive hair-doo, make sure my make up is done. I put on my ruffled apron. Then I prepare breakfast for my husband. You know, the usual stuff, pancakes, bacon, sausage, eggs, hashbrowns, toast, fresh squeezed orange juice. My husband comes to the table where I have the newspaper waiting for him, and I serve him breakfast. While he is eating, I clean the oven, fridge, rearrange the cupboards so all the can labels are facing forward. Then, after he is done eating, I pick up his dishes and dutifully follow him to the door and eagerly await my kiss goodbye.
> 
> The rest of the day is spent scrubbing, scouring, vacuuming, washing, waxing, dusting, folding. Although this is easy work, I do take a break to go to the butcher shop and get some meat for dinner. I make a loaf of bread from scratch. I pick up the children from school and help them with their homework. The older son's friend, Eddie Haskle, stops by. I don't think I like him very much, but he's very polite.
> 
> ...


Are you being serious?


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

Clearly she's not being serious, Brave. And Scarlet, that was hilarious.
Most wives are not 'Stepford' wives. When my husband gets home, we usually just hang out together. We'll tend to make dinner together, clean the dishes when we're done... TOGETHER. In this day and age, men aren't the only bread winners and household responsibilites should be split. Women aren't only responsible for the upkeep of the house. And you're a bit too old fashioned if your in that state of mind and thinking such things. I'm sorry. But it's true.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

braveheart2009 said:


> Does your hubby ask for dinner, lunch or do you automatically give it to him as expected?


When he comes from work, I don't have to expect him to ask me for something to eat, because would be rude. He doesn't eat out, so I know that he is hungry. I cook for all my family lunch and dinner, and not only for him, but I ask him sometimes what he would like to eat for lunch, or dinner. It helps me to decide what to cook. He cooks too.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I think Scarlet's response was spot on. You said when YOU come home from a hard days work. Later you mention that you BOTH work so why didn't you mention that in the beginning. My guess is that you think it is in fact her job to cater to your needs regardless if she works....which it is not. Marriage is a partnership.

At the end of your second post you asked if Scarlet was being serious. Are you? You really think that your wife should put all else aside and cater to your every whim, food related or sex? Really?


----------



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

would wifes agree for the husband to work part time say 16 hours per week and the wife to work 40-60 hours per week for financies and still share the housework?


----------



## Overwhelmed (Apr 15, 2010)

:rofl::lol:


scarletblue said:


> OK, OK....I get up at 4am every morning. Get dressed in my poka-dot dress, fix my hair in it's usual beehive hair-doo, make sure my make up is done. I put on my ruffled apron. Then I prepare breakfast for my husband. You know, the usual stuff, pancakes, bacon, sausage, eggs, hashbrowns, toast, fresh squeezed orange juice. My husband comes to the table where I have the newspaper waiting for him, and I serve him breakfast. While he is eating, I clean the oven, fridge, rearrange the cupboards so all the can labels are facing forward. Then, after he is done eating, I pick up his dishes and dutifully follow him to the door and eagerly await my kiss goodbye.
> 
> The rest of the day is spent scrubbing, scouring, vacuuming, washing, waxing, dusting, folding. Although this is easy work, I do take a break to go to the butcher shop and get some meat for dinner. I make a loaf of bread from scratch. I pick up the children from school and help them with their homework. The older son's friend, Eddie Haskle, stops by. I don't think I like him very much, but he's very polite.
> 
> ...


:rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl:

Add in being met at the door with a ****tail and giving the blow job while he was sitting in his freshly washed, ironed silk smoking jacket and my ex husband would love you forever...or at least until a younger model came along...:rofl:


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

I think that whoever works less should shoulder more of the housework. I do not think that it makes them your servant.

So, if fate were to step in, and you lost your job, and your wife became the main source of income......would behave as you seem to expect your wife to?


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Come on dude, stop playing games and just tell us what the heck is wrong already! :scratchhead:

Scarletblue, Love that post outlining the "Leave it to Beaver" rerun. :smthumbup:

I rather "fall down on the job" when it comes to my husband when he comes home from work but if the kids are fed and have done their homework and the house is clean he's fairly happy. When both people work it basically changes everything. Throw kids into the mix and things get rather "interesting" and convoluted for most people.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

braveheart2009 said:


> I am just saying overall even if both of you work and hardly see each other a lot except dinner and bed from Mon-Fri and then at weekends and holidays?


If neither of you are having any time off except dinner and bed, it's likely she has no INTEREST in seeing to your 'needs' because she's too bone tired to do anything but make sure the household is running before she collapses in bed.



> Does your hubby ask for dinner, lunch or do you automatically give it to him *as expected*?


 Are YOU serious? 

Why do you expect HER to give YOU meals? 

Because she's a female?

Seriously, dude...


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

braveheart2009 said:


> would wifes agree for the husband to work part time say 16 hours per week and the wife to work 40-60 hours per week for financies and still share the housework?


 In today's society, it depends on whose job earns more money.


----------

